# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ η xanax μια ζωη?

## akis1

καλησπέρα πραγματικά προσπαθώ να κόψω το ρημάδι το xanax που περνω 1χρονο... έπαιρνα εδώ και 4-5 μέρες μονο 0.25 την ημερα... και τώρα θέλω ξανά 0.5 την ημερα... 

η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής... τι σκατά είναι πιο ασφαλες? να πίνουμε αλκοόλ πχ κοκκινο κρασι με μετρο 1-2ποτυρακια μια ζωή η ένα xanax την ημερα? 

ενοειτε πως δεν πινω ουτε μπυρα πλεον εστω και αν εχω παρει 0.25mg xanax.. 

ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι απο την στιγμη που δεν περνω αντιψυχοσικο να περνω xanax 

γενικα καλα ειμαι πλεον αλλα καπιες στιγμες εχω κατι περιεργα συμτοματα ετσι λιγο ανχος αλλα δεν εχω πια κρισης πανικου... ουτε αυτο το λιγο ιδψ που ειχα.. σε εμενα γενικα ητανε ελαφρη το ιδψ αυτο που εκανα ειναι να παταω καμια 10αρια φορες το κουμπι στο κινητο να δω αν χαλασε... χαχαχα κατι τετια κουλα ειχα... το χειροτερο ειναι τα ψυχοσοματικα... αυτες της μερες νιοθω ενα πλακομα και σαν φουσκομα στην καρδια.. σα να εχει αερα.. ειναι τρελο το ξερω αλλα εχω παει σε καρδιολογο ειναι ολα οκ...

----------


## Macgyver

Δυσκολο να βρεις ποια ποσοτητα εκ των δυο γινεται βλαβερη αυξανοντας την .......δεν μπορεις να τα εξισωσεις στο ποσο βλαπτουν , και σε τι ποσοτητα .........παντως , για να μην πολυλογω , προτιμω τα πολλα ζαναξ , παιρνω 8/μερα , ενω σταματησα το ποτο , κρσι επινα , μετραει κι αυτο , γιατι αν ξεπερνουσα το 1/3 του λιτρου , θεωρω οτι βλαπτω τον εαυτο μου , και οταν επινα , οχι πολυ παλια , το 05-10 , επινα κατα Μ.Ο. 1 λιτρο κρασι την μερα , που το θεωρουσα πολυ .........μεχρι τελευταια επινα καια Μ.Ο. / μηνα 4-5 λιτρα , οχι πολυ δλδ , αλλα δεν μαφηνε ναδυνατισω .......... για τα ζαναξ , εχω παρει στην ζωη μου 45.000 ζαναξ ( με κρασι ) , κρατω ημερολογιο , τα θεωρω παρα πολλα , οπως και οιοσδηποτε σωφρων ανθρωπος , αλλα δεν βλαπτουν για μενα αμενα τον οργανισμο , ισως πιο βλαβερα ειναι ταντικαταθλιπτικα , που ξερεις ..... το φαρμακο ειναι φαρμάκι που λεγα οι παλιοι , το λεγαν ? λιγο κρασι δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανεναν , αλλα με μετρο , τωρα μετρο στο ζαναξ , τι μετρο , δεν ειναι κατι που σε διασκεδαζει , απλα εθισμενος ειμαι , και θαθελα να τα διακοψω , αλλα ολο ταναβαλλω.... 
σαχλαμαρες πρωινιατικα γραφω , λεω γω .....αμπελοφιλοσοφιες ....

σε παω σαν τυπο Ακι 1........

----------


## akis1

Mac επερνα και εγω 7 xanax 2mg την ημερα... καταφερα με πολυ μαχη με τον ευατο μου και ειμαι πλεον με ενα χαπακι 0.25 και οποτε ειναι αναγκη θα παρω 2 τον 0.25... οταν δεν επινα xanax επινα καθε μερα αλκοολ για να ηρεμο... επινα καθε μερα ενα μπουκαλι μαυροδαφνη... 750ml μεχρι το βραδυ το επινα.... γενικα ομως μετα αρχισανε τα προβληματα και ειχα συνεχια πονοκεφαλο και λεω δεν ξαναπινω... και ετσι καταφερα να το σταματησο μαχαιρι... με ενεσης stedon... μετα μου εγραψε ενας γιατρος ψυχιατρικης κλινικης το xanax και απο τοτε αρχισα να το αγαπαω αυτο το φαρμακο... με πιανει ακριβως οπως η THC... και μου φερνει απιστευτη ευφορια και με κανει να ειμαι μεσα στην τρελα...! το αλκοολ με εριχνε το xanax με ανεβαζε παρα πολυ..

ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι χιροτερα απο το να πινεις καθε μερα ενα xanax... το xanax οταν ειναι σοβαρος ο λογος που το περνεις και δεν κανεισ καταχρηση ειναι λεει πιο ασφαλες και απο αντιβιοτικα... δεν ξερω αν ισχιει αυτο... αν και ο γιατρος μου ειναι λιγο περιεργος... μου ειπε την αλλη φορα αν δεν παρεις φαρμακα αντιψυχοσικα δεν εχει νοημα να ερχεσαι.. δεν κανουμε ετσι δουλια.. και ο ιδιος μου προτινε να παω σε αλλον γιατρο.. και μαλιστα γνωστο του... ο οποιος ειναι ακριβως το αντιθετο.. δεν θελει να ακουει για αντιψυχοσικα φαρμακα... για τους σπασμους που ειχα αλλη μου δινανε αντιψυχοσικα αυτος μου εδοσε ενα φαρμακο που το δινουνε για το παρκισον και τον ιδιοπαθη τρομο... ενα ηπιο φαρμακο ητανε.. το οπιο το πηρα 1 μηνα και σταματησαν η σπασμοι και δεν ειχα και παρενεργεις... δεν θυμαμαι τωρα το ονομα του σκευασματος παντος η γιατροι που ρωτισα ειπανε οτι ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες για ολους... 

εγω περισοτερο φοβαμαι το ladose.. δεν μπορω να παρω ανασα και εχω μια ενοχλιση προς την καρδια... ειναι ολη μερα αυτο το πραγμα... και σπαει νευρα... με το xanax δεν περναει... και με τρομαζει αρκετα... ομως προσπαθω να να το δω λιγο θετικα και κανω υπομονη... βαριεμαι να τρεχω σε νοσοκομια... αφου πριν ενα μηνα ειχα κανει ακτινογραφια θορακα/τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημα.. και καπιες εξετασης αιματως.. τωρα αν ειναι καπια παρενεργεια του ladose δεν ξερω δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω.. δεν μπορω δηλαδη να ξεχωρισο αν ειναι ψυχοσοματικο η ειναι κατι αλλο... το εχω τωρα 7 μερες αυτο το πλακομα.. αν και νιοωθο οτι ειναι απο το εντερο.. γενικα πριν παρω το ladose ειχα χασει 20 κιλα σε ενα μηνα ετσι ξαφνικα.. μετα απο διακοπη του cipralex αφου περασανε 4-5 μηνες γενικα εχω φρικαρει λιγο γιατι ακομα σινεχιζω και χανω και νιοθω αρωστος... αυτο συμβενει απο πριν το ladose... και τωρα οκ ειμαι λιγο καλητερα αλλα δεν ειμαι εντελως καλα.. μονο με τιν καναβη εσθανομαι μια ευφορια λαδι cbd+thc αλλα θελει πολυ χρονο ακομα και προσπαθεια...! σε σχεση με αυτο που ιμουνα πριν σιγουρα ειμαι τελεια... αλλα θα ηθελα αυτο το κλικ να νιοσω επιτελους καλα εντελως... θελει πολυ προσπαθεια πιστευω αυτο απο τιν δικια μου πλευρα... το μονο προβλημα οτι εχω χασει το μυαλο μου απο το xanax σε συνδιασμο με την ιατρικη καναβη... αλλα καλητερα να ξεχναω παρα να θυμαμαι συνεχεια και να φρικαρω με το παραμικρο...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Μπυριτσα λίγο τσιγαριλικι μακριά τους τοξικούς ανθρώπους κιαν έχεις κ καλή παρέα είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο..
Ναι σου χορηγεισα τώρα φαρμακα κ έκανα κ διάγνωση ας έρθει ας στείλει πάλι πρόσωπικο μήνυμα ο διαχειριστής να του τα ψάλλω γιατί νομίζει ήμαστε παιδάκια 10χρονα

Εστάλη από Samsung S9

----------


## akis1

> Μπυριτσα λίγο τσιγαριλικι μακριά τους τοξικούς ανθρώπους κιαν έχεις κ καλή παρέα είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο..
> Ναι σου χορηγεισα τώρα φαρμακα κ έκανα κ διάγνωση ας έρθει ας στείλει πάλι πρόσωπικο μήνυμα ο διαχειριστής να του τα ψάλλω γιατί νομίζει ήμαστε παιδάκια 10χρονα
> 
> Εστάλη από Samsung S9


χαχαχα λιγο μπυρα και ενα τσιγαριλικι τα καλητερα φαρμακα ειναι...!!!!!!

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Ακριβώς φίλε καλύτερα να είμαι φτιαχμενος παρά να σκέφτομαι μαλακίες ... Άλλοι ζούνε με σοβαρά παθολογικά αίτια κ εμείς ζούμε άρρωστοι επιδει κόλλησε το μυαλό..
Είναι μεγάλη ειρωνεία της ζωής να είσαι υγιείς κ ταυτόχρονα άρρωστος...
Εγώ βρήκα την λύση μου είναι το φάρμακο Μ και το κέφι μου...μου το πρότεινε κ γιατρός φιλικός που τα πίνουμε παρέα...


Εστάλη από Samsung S9

----------


## akis1

> Ακριβώς φίλε καλύτερα να είμαι φτιαχμενος παρά να σκέφτομαι μαλακίες ... Άλλοι ζούνε με σοβαρά παθολογικά αίτια κ εμείς ζούμε άρρωστοι επιδει κόλλησε το μυαλό..
> Είναι μεγάλη ειρωνεία της ζωής να είσαι υγιείς κ ταυτόχρονα άρρωστος...
> Εγώ βρήκα την λύση μου είναι το φάρμακο Μ και το κέφι μου...μου το πρότεινε κ γιατρός φιλικός που τα πίνουμε παρέα...
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Samsung S9


και εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε να πινω λιγο χορταρακι και να κοψω το xanax με αυτο τον τροπο... σημερα τα καταφερα να πιο μονο 0.25 πιστευω θελει καιρο και θα το κοψω τελειος... to CBD μονο του θελει πολυ χρονο να δραση... οποτε σε συνδιασμο με thc ειναι το καλυτερο ανχολυτικο... αλλα καπιες φορες μπορει να φερει και καμια κριση πανικου την πατισα αρκετες φορες ιδικα στιν αρχη που μου εδωσαν 21% thc... εχασα τον κοσμο... και ευτιχος ειχα παστα cbd kai ηρθα στα ισα μου... λολ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Από φαρμακα φίλε δεν ξέρω πότε μου δεν πείρα αν κ έπρεπε να περνώ σύμφωνα με τον ψυχίατρο.. την τελική απόφαση όμως την πείρα εγώ αφού αγόρασα τα φάρμακα τα πέταξα στον πρώτο κάδο.
Δεν τα γουστάρω γενικά τα φάρμακα...

Εστάλη από Samsung S9

----------

